# Super Black Eagle II will roost at my place.



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found a screaming deal on a SBE II today and hesitated a bit. Then I called my friend who has had one forever and he told me to run not walk and do the deal.
For those less familiar than myself, the Benelli Super Black Eagle is an inertia cycled semi-automatic shotgun. (Most semi-autos are gas cycled)
Apparently, these guns are quite high end but well worth the price of admission. They are very reliable and will cycle 2-3/4" ammo, 3"ammo, and 3-1/2 ammo without fail. My friend has in his estimation 10,000 rounds through his between trap, skeet, and sporting clays. (not to mention hunting) He still uses it as his main shotgun and swears by it.
I will post pics when she comes home next week.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I got the new to me Benelli home today and studied a bit on you tube to learn a bit about it. I did a total tear down this evening and I believe I bought the bargain of a lifetime. 
She is as smooth as melted butter and I can't wait for some above zero weather to test it out.


----------

